# raw honey



## beeup (Apr 10, 2010)

Sometimes I see raw honey that has a creamy white appearance, how do you get your honey to look like this?


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

its creamed honey, get some creamed honey as a starter, a drill and a creaming screw, mix a small amount of starter in with honey and run the Creaming Screw two to three times a day for 2 to 3 days to insure equal distribution for each batch you cream. This screw is 24" long so you can actually do the creaming in a honey tank. This Creaming Screw mixes your honey without mixing in any air


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If it's creamed honey, it isn't RAW. RAW honey is unheated. Creamed honey is made by heating a batch of honey to a temp which clears all possible crystals and then is seeded w/ some previously creamed starter when the honey is at about 100 degrees.

If RAW Honey appears white, it probably isn't very soft or smooth. It just turns out that color.


----------



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

Heat honey to 140deg F cool to room temp add 1:9 cream honey to liquid honey mix as stated above. Package and store at 55deg F for a week or two.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

you do not need to heat honey unless it is crystalized already. If you dont see any just use creaming screw as directed. As honey will crystalize on its own over time with no help


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>If it's creamed honey, it isn't RAW. RAW honey is unheated. Creamed honey is made by heating a batch of honey to a temp which clears all possible crystals and then is seeded w/ some previously creamed starter when the honey is at about 100 degrees.

Mine isn't. I never heat my creamed honey. I just add some fine starter and keep it in the 57 F area of temperature. I NEVER heat it and I don't recommend heating it as you'll ruin the flavor.


----------



## HiveOnTheHill (Jun 17, 2011)

I second what MB says. I add my seed honey to buckets of RAW honey right out of the extractor. It is never heated and I find that it sets in less time as well.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

yes the best way is right out of the extractor. but if it sets to long it can start to crystallize. some say a commercial sead is better than its own or something you have started. because its been perfected and you can make a batch without worry of quality. so if there crystals in it you can heat to kill it and start of with a commercial sead


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

ShaneVBS said:


> you do not need to heat honey unless it is crystalized already. If you dont see any just use creaming screw as directed. As honey will crystalize on its own over time with no help


And how course is it when you go to use it? Why would you need to use the creaming screw?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...we sell honey from Kirk Webster...most think it is creamed or whipped....but that is just how this honey sets up on its own. One customer looked.at.under huh magnification...microscope. he said that the crystals were all diiferent sizes (all small....a.creamy texture) , but that creamed honey has more uniform size crystals.
We sell all.of our honey naturally crystallized....kirks is unique in its fine texture.
Deknow


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

For the uninitiated reading these posts. The seed is mixed in tanks or buckets, but don't get the impression that you let it set up in those large containers! Have the intended containers in hand. Deli containers from Sams are cheap for example. Once upon a time I thought to hasten the process while I ordered containers by making a bucket full. I had the messy job of gouging the congealed mess out of the bucket and mixing in some liquid honey to get it in my containers. It sold but it did not have a nice appealing smooth surface but looked lumpy and I hade to explain why a hundred times.


----------



## jorgea (Nov 18, 2011)

You do not only ruin the flavor of raw honey when you heat it, but you also destroy many of its healing nutrients during the heating process.


----------

